# lightning strike



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

what affect,if any,does a lightning strike have on the wood a tree?(from a woodworking point of view)


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

You may not have to cut it down and it will be insta-dried...?:blink:


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

:shifty: A few years ago lightning struck a tree next door.It had something that felt like an electrical field around it,but looked normal.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JON BELL said:


> what affect,if any,does a lightning strike have on the wood a tree?(from a woodworking point of view)


Depends, from none to alot. I have milled trees that I know have been struck several times, one big old pecan I remember had 1/3 of the bark blown off over the years. The wood was still good. Others it kills part of the tree and bugs that won't attack live wood will go at it. Another lighting struck tree was a walnut that looked pretty good from the outside, but was hollow and full of carpenter ants. The top had been struck and killed several years before and it was dying, I got the trunk and most of it was standing dead.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I do know that even a College Professor is dumb nuff to walk under a tree on campus and get struck by the bolt - lucky tree.

Professor dead.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

Initially not much change unless you see physical dammage.
But as the tree ages, things can happen- disease, pitch buildup, or death.
jim


----------

